
Ever app used customer photos to develop facial recognition tools - Jerry2
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/security/millions-people-uploaded-photos-ever-app-then-company-used-them-n1003371
======
judge2020
I would like to ask if it's possible to prove that your image went through a
DLNN like the photos did here with Ever. Say Ever never kept any photo access
logs and decided to delete the model training logs or didn't keep logs for
that at all. If all you know is that your photo was on their service, and you
had their deep learning model (eg. as evidence in court), could you prove that
your image was used to train the network?

------
judge2020
Google has been doing this with Google Photos since its inception, the only
difference being that Google actually uses it (in my opinion) for good by
auto-tagging and offering search across your entire life of taking photos.

